# LCIS Postings



## techie (27 Sep 2007)

Hi there, I'm looking for other LCIS techs and their experiences with different posting. I'm about to start my 3's and have been thinking about where to get posted afterwards. Ive been hearing some horror stories about different units or places and was wondering if you guys could give me your experiences, advice etc. I have access to the DIN so i know the different places and units, but i don't know anything about these units, what they do, who do they support, opportunity to deploy, and just the working environment. Are we treated like children, no respect from higher-ups etc. Don't bash anyone, if you dint think you can post it, PM me. Thanks


----------



## PO2FinClk (27 Sep 2007)

In the same sub-forum which you just created this topic, right next to this one in fact, is an existing topic discussing various LCIS issues including postings.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66094.0/all.html


----------



## techie (27 Sep 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> In the same sub-forum which you just created this topic, right next to this one in fact, is an existing topic discussing various LCIS issues including postings.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66094.0/all.html



I read that topic, but it didn't really answer the questions I'm asking. Or I'm not asking them right... ill get back to this thread.


----------



## Can_do (11 Dec 2007)

Well, I am posted to Pet and I love it, It is fast paced, you are either on your way out the door or training to send other people out the door. There is a good overall experience here, Try and stay with the combat arms if you get up here. They tend to treat us the best. The Artillery have some spec courses for techs that  are awesome. You should have a good time here, if you love the outdoors, self reliant and willing to get as much training as possible you should like as much as I do.


----------



## adaminc (2 Jan 2008)

I haven't joined yet, but intend on joining very soon, as a semi-skilled in the LCIS trade, and I was wondering if you get to choose what "area" to work in, i.e. Can_do said to try and stay with the combat arms (I'm assuming you get more deployments with them). So would you get to choose to work with the Combat Arms, can you ask to be stationed with them. Or is it more like, you get placed somewhere, and if you dont like it, tough luck. I don't want to be stuck in an office type setting doing computers and networking. I want to be in the field working with computers and telecom equipment.

Really what I'm asking is, I do not want to be stuck in an office, what are the chances that I would be?


----------



## LCIS227 (14 Jan 2008)

I was posted to Kingston CFSCE for 6 months (Support Sqn) and then 1 RCHA (Artillery) for the past 2 years. 

Kingston was a good go. It was very fast paced and the days went by very quickly. I really enjoyed working there. You also have a lot of opportunities to get loaded onto unfilled courses at the school.

Shilo. I really enjoy the area. Don't listen to all the horror stories about this place. It's one of the few places that housing is still affordable on Military pay (Brandon is ~50 000 residents with 140 000 commuting population). It has everything you need. All the big stores etc ... I paid 170 000 for a new 1100sq ft bungalow.

The unit is a bit of a different story. The guns don't go on training much anymore so there's not much equipment to fix and not much field time for the techs. I still haven't gone to the field since I got here 2 years ago. Pretty much all EX are Brigade level now (Wainright) and the Guns get support from GS Battalion. 1 RCHA techs are filling legacy positions and it needs to be looked at in my opinion.

One thing I like about the guns is the different opportunities. Like going to AVCON and kill poor defenceless snow in the Rockies. A lot of organized sports, family events and such. Adventure training pretty much every year if not twice a year. Since we have a jump bty (C Bty) it's possible to get your jump wings. We get special training, like MVI and AMS and the upcoming Microlite. 

Deployments seem to be hard to get here for some odd reason. The Guns require their Techs for the work up training but they don't bring us with them (NSE and such takes care of them over there). So since they have an operational requirement for us for their training we can't get selected to go on tour ... That's how it was explained to me anyway, I might be misunderstanding. We have 1 tech out of 8 going to Afghanistan for TF1-08 and possibly 3 for TF1-09.

Hope you enjoy your posting. A lot of it is dependant on your attitude and what you make out of it.



I much rather be here at 1 RCHA than being at 731 Comm Sqn working in a cubicle all day. Artillery usually don't like their Sigs too much though, so get ready for a lot of duties and GDs ... :

I hear 2VP is a good go and I've been trying to get transferred there


----------



## LCIS-Tech (15 Jan 2008)

As with any posting, it is what you make of it. I have been with: Comm Sqn Lahr, 2RCHA, 2Fd Amb, 2RCR, CFSCE, and most recently 4 AD Regt. That said, you can easily see that most of my postings have been Brigade postings. Each of those postings had is good points and its bad, but a positive attitude can make or break your time at any unit. If you want a higher tempo, then you definately want a Brigade posting. Of course...we will ALL have Brigade postings soon............


----------



## Kig (4 Feb 2008)

Hi I am currently applying for LCIS Tech.
I have read the whole post and I still am having trouble understanding something. Do LCIS guys have a choice for deployment?
I heard there is a shortage of LCIS Techs, how does this effect the geographical deployment distribution? meaning if I become
an LCIS Tech withing 2 years are there high chances that I'll be send to Afghanistan? 

And one more thing how far is the Communications school from Toronto?


----------



## muffin (4 Feb 2008)

CFSCE is in Kingston - about 2.5 - 3 hours from Toronto.

I can't say how long after BMQ you would be deployed though. The training has changed (I believe) since hubby did his Poet, 3's and 5's.

muffin


----------

